# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  مغلوب عدد 3 رقمي

## fatima-j

برنامه‌ي گرفتن عدد 3 رقمي از ورودي و چاپ مغلوب آن؟ خيلي مهم هستش  :ناراحت:

----------


## Delphi Coder

اینجا برنامه بهتون نمیدن یا نمی نویسن هر چقدر هم مهم باشه شما خودتون باید شروع کنید به نوشتن برنامش  و توی مسیری که طی میکنید اگر سوال داشتید در خدمتیم.

----------


## mas_oo_d

عزیزم این برنامه خیلی سادست...
چون اعداد رو رقم به رقم میگیری میتونی بعد از گرفتن هر عدد اونو تو استک push کنی و وقتی همرو گرفتی یکی یکی pop کنی و نمایش بدی...چون استک آخرین خونه ی پرشدرو به عنوان اولین داده خارج میکنه...

----------

